# Punching, MMA style?



## Andrew Green (May 2, 2006)

Does MMA have it's own style of punching?  Or is it simply boxing or Muay Thai punches?  I believe that there is some punching style / strategy that is pretty unique to MMA but am curious what everyone else sees.

So even people that do neither but occasionally watch, what do you see as the differences, if any, between the way good punchers work in different sports compared to MMA?


----------



## RoninPimp (May 2, 2006)

Off the top of my head. I think the punching is pretty much the same. I think head movement is more important in MMA though. You can't hide behind 4oz. gloves very well. The MMA boxing stance is a little lower for most people too. So they can sprawl quicker. The MMA clinch is drastically different than a boxing clinch too.


----------



## Shogun (May 3, 2006)

as mentioned, you can't simply hold your hands in front of your face, and more people are learning this. check out Tim Sylvia's new stance...thats next gen mma stance. Militech teaches this to the fighters. 

I believe MMA has its own style of everything, clinch work, grappling, submissions, kicking....everything.

depending on the fighter, the punching is wider, with more gaps. the hands are held lower than in boxing, but further in than iin Muay Thai.

just my thoughts from what I see


----------



## Rook (May 4, 2006)

MMA punching is largely western boxing punches thrown from a lower stance.  Also, they tend to stick more to basic punches and shorter combos, apparently for fear of takedown.  I don't see much if any hand striking that doesn't fall under "dirty boxing."


----------



## Echsos (May 4, 2006)

From what I've seen it seems they try to punch very far out, unlike that of boxing.  To me it looks like they're punching at the target rather then through the target, probably because they can get takendown easier if they are closer.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 4, 2006)

The differences are most prominent in the foot work. When mobility is needed for survival. Locking into every reverse punch with the heel on the ground becomes too little too late. Launching your body weight into the opponent becomes a prefered and less enegy consuming effort. ie Less is more.
Sean


----------



## Andrew Green (May 4, 2006)

I don't believe I have seen any MMA fighters, boxers or Muay Thai fighters lock their back heal to the floor when throwing a cross...?

But there are some differences.  MMA tends to require a more square stance to allow a sprawl.  Hands are kept tight to cover as slipping and parrying isn't used as much.  Jabbing is less common do to the risk of a takedown.

Muay Thai on the other hand punches more from the shoulders then either, they don't commit their weight to the lead leg often and most of the weight is usually on the back leg.  This is due to the leg kicks, and that after taking a couple relying on the legs for punching becomes difficult.  They also keep their hands higher and wider as the primary threats are the head kicks and the elbows, not so much the punches straight up the center.

MMA tends to rely more on longer range punches then boxing, because that tight you would be looking to clinch, and then punch from there.  THe punches that are thrown tend to be more linear, or with fairly tight loops.

more later


----------



## Cruentus (May 4, 2006)

There are definate stylistic differences from MMA fighters of today vs. other fighting sports. I think it's neat too see. It just goes to show that your fighting environment can drastically influence your style! 

Paul


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 4, 2006)

What do you mean by "MMA"?  I was watching...mabye a few weeks ago, a Pride fight and one fighter was holding his hands definately in what I've come to consider a Muy Thai style and the other hand them in closer to the body and lower.  There wasn't even one style in the ring that night with two fighters...how do you define something as an "MMA Style"?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 4, 2006)

I think you got to look at the "In general" approach, there is definately a wide range of punching styles and stances, but as a general rule, someone without a great deal of specialization should....

And by that I mean a really good grappler is not going to worry as much about takedowns, if his goal is to go to the ground he will have a different approach then someone wanting to stand and go for a KO.


----------



## MMAfighter (May 4, 2006)

MMa punches= boxing or muay thai punches.....but they can be sloppy so it'll look different


----------



## Cruentus (May 5, 2006)

Andrew is right that there is a different style that is a product of the environment and conditions they are fighting in. This is regardless of what their backround is (Muay Thai, Amer Boxing, Grappling, etc.).

Their hands are up differently then people of other fighting sports first off, because they have to guard against strikes up top as well as the shoot and grappling.

They have to transfer their weight for their stand up punches differently also, because they have to center their weight lower then a muay thai fighter or boxer because of grappling.

Their isn't as much wrist twisting when the punch is thrown (for most fighters) as in boxing or other stand up sports because it is too telegraphic when one has to center his weight differently.

And last but most important: They need to be able to transfer energy differently to get power in their strikes from "odd" positions; like from the sprawl, or mount, of guard, or when someone is pinned against a cage wall, etc. This is far different then stand up striking sports as well.

Someone mentioned "dirty boxing." We have a bare-knuckle fighting program that is a staple of what we do (called "Modern Bare Knuckle Fighting). The striking is very similar. When you train how to punch effectively, it is very easy to see the differences between punching styles in combat sports, and why they develop the way that they do.

Paul


----------



## Andrew Green (May 8, 2006)

One other important difference is the punching in a clinch.  Muay Thai fighters tend to go straight to knees, maybe elbows in a clinch.  Boxers get seperated and aren't allowed much.

MMA fighters often have a very well trained ability to throw punches in the clinch not seen anywhere else.  Randy vs Vitor is a great example of this.  Vitor was definately the better boxer IMO, but Randy was able to force a clinch and out punch him in there.


----------



## Sagat (May 9, 2006)

The punches are loaded up and are mostly all potential knockout punches. A good example of this is Chuck Lidell, every punch he throws he tries drop his opponent, aue to the fact that dropping your opponent can often lead to victory [either by knockout or referee stoppage] if it is followed up with some hard ground and pound,  Generally there aren't any short combos followed by a hard ending cross,hook or kick like there are in Muay Thai.


----------

